# Billy Joe Saunders vs Emanuele Blandamura & GGG vs Daniel Geale RBR



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Heffron getting beaten up here.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Really good opening round, Heffron starting well but rocked badly by a series of shots

10-9 Williams


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Williams well on top, Heffron cut & getting whooped. I don't remember Williams being this good

20-18 Williams


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This Welsh lad is doing a job on Heffron here.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Heffron getting battered


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quality fight


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Williams is destroying Heffron here, Arnie may aswell throw the towel in, no defence.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

cracking start to the televised action, Heffron is getting battered


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Seriously impressive performance so far.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Another Williams round, not as dominant but all the quality work

30-27 Williams


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

Was the cut from a head or a punch?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Williams-Liam Smith is a brilliant fight.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Seriously impressive performance so far.


At Cleverly-Kovalev this old guy who came from the same village told me he'd be a world champion

I wasn't that impressed back then but he's a different fighter now


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

brave from Heffron this, looks outgunned but not giving up


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rawling and Jones are twats, Heffron did not with that round!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good effort from Heffron but that was still a Williams round


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Someone stole 10 pounds o me there when I fell. Purple t shirt when I find ya your done mate

Sent from my Vodafone 975 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I`m not sure about that round maybe Heffron,Williams didn't do allot


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

50-45 Williams.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Barrie Jones is dreadful!!! That was a very clear round for Williams!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Someone stole 10 pounds o me there when I fell. Purple t shirt when I find ya your done mate
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 975 using Tapatalk


Not your fucking day today is it? :verysad
Hopefully you'll get some decent fights at least!


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Liam Williams looks a quality little operator, taking Heffron to school here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

That was a good decision, Heffron took a lot of big shots. 

First time I've watched Williams, impressive.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Someone stole 10 pounds o me there when I fell. Purple t shirt when I find ya your done mate
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 975 using Tapatalk


How many in the arena mate?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Quality performance from Williams,not taking anything away from him I have never rated Heffron,Thain should of got the nod in their fight.He just plods forward with no head movement,I remeber a time when Boxnation were saying he could be the next Ricky Hatton


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Super performance from Williams


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Thankyou all:bbb


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

ive watched a few Williams fights and have been impressed but tonight was a mini statement!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Flanaghans going to win this


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Knew Williams would win. Class act remember seeing him in Germany.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Funny how far Heffron has fallen he was so highly rated at one point


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I really like Flanagan, hope he looks good tonight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Flangan wins comfortably.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

11 more rounds like this please :yep Good action, high work rate from both & no clinches

10-9 Flanagan


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

1-0 Flanaghan


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Flanno


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Flanagan could be a worthy world title challenger in 15-18 months if he wins tonight (of course needs matching well). Always impresses me..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Flannagan could be a worthy world title challenger in 12 months if he wins tonight. Always impresses me..


I've said for a while I think he's a decent outside shout of grabbing himself a belt.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

20-18 Flanagan, he needs to be careful though, he's throwing a hell of a lot of punches and taking body shots on the ropes.

RAWLING thought the 2nd was a close round?? :rofl him and Jones have been awful as usual tonight


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

45year old Roy Jones getting his hands wrapped right now in latvia !!


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

TURBOOOOO


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is Gethin wearing eyeliner?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I've said for a while I think he's a decent outside shout of grabbing himself a belt.


Yeah man he's got a bit of everything and seems to know what he's good at and sticks to it. Burns was the same when he grabbed his shot..


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

3k max in the crowed apparently.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Flanagan landing some really nice combos here, nice footwork too.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

40-36


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> 3k max in the crowed apparently.


so obvious they pulleed the fury chuisora fight


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

No way they did 13,000 for the original card then


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@The Genius Didn't you say they sold like 12 thousand tickets :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Flanagan staying on the ropes way too long.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

If i lived in Manchester i'd walk my dog through that arena for a laugh. Play fetch in the open spaces.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Fredo Warren is apparently pissed up at ringside.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Gethin taking a beating. I'd pull him if this continues. Had a hard fight not to long ago. Eye and ear gone. Pull him..


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Dat ear


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> If i lived in Manchester i'd walk my dog through that arena for a laugh. Play fetch in the open spaces.


:lol:

There's probably a few deer roaming around, he can chase them if he gets bored


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Over just in time to watch Roy Jones beat up Fry.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good decision, wasn't getting back into the fight and was taking a bit of a beating.

Solid performance from Flanagan, some obvious things to work on but he's got nice footwork, throws some lovely shots too.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> If i lived in Manchester i'd walk my dog through that arena for a laugh. Play fetch in the open spaces.


:lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> :lol:
> 
> There's probably a few deer roaming around, he can chase them if he gets bored


:rofl Sounds good to me ain't had venison in a while.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

''Thousands of his fans here''

Oi Jim, you're a legend but leave it out guy.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

thousands of his fans thereatsch


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Over just in time to watch Roy Jones beat up Fry.


what channel is it on?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> what channel is it on?


http://sportsstreams.eu/ch/6002-russia-2/boxing


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh no


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

It's Munch from two pints of lager..


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Fight of the Ear that. Boom Boom.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Get him off ffs, I like Terry and i'm sure he's a lovely guy but this is painful


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

SJS20 said:


> http://sportsstreams.eu/ch/6002-russia-2/boxing


Hahahaha wtf is this music, is this for real.

Roy Jones really needs to pack it in, I mean who goes to these shows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Unknown Poster said:


> Get him off ffs, I like Terry and i'm sure he's a lovely guy but this is painful


Turbo Terry articulate young man, the future of British boxing and the best lightweight in the country. ✌

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

This music needs to stop on the Roy Jones card. I don't care about some guy who just used samples and put 3 words to it.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Hahahaha wtf is this music, is this for real.
> 
> Roy Jones really needs to pack it in, I mean who goes to these shows.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought it was George Michael :lol:


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> http://sportsstreams.eu/ch/6002-russia-2/boxing


Cheers


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

At least they're showing Roy warming up now.

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA the guy is trying to have the crowd sing to the song and no one is responding. :rofl


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> http://sportsstreams.eu/ch/6002-russia-2/boxing


what.. am... i.. watching...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Roy needs to come out to "ya'll must've forgot"


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Do you lot wish BN saved money and didn't bother getting Garcia vs Salka card?. Suppose Jacobs vs Fletcher is worth it but the rest of the card is bad. The amount of TBA's is a joke at this stage.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Reminds me of the guys you get on the Butlins tour circuits


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

WTF IS THIS GUY DOING A CONCERT? 1 song is OK, 2 songs is too much, but 3?!?!?!?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in..oh another cancellation..


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Someone stole 10 pounds o me there when I fell. Purple t shirt when I find ya your done mate
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 975 using Tapatalk


Found him yet?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

...What the fuck have I tuned into?






ONE MORE SONG JESUS

Russia what is wrong with you!

"Sing along" Yeah good luck :lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Do you lot wish BN saved money and didn't bother getting Garcia vs Salka card?. Suppose Jacobs vs Fletcher is worth it but the rest of the card is bad. The amount of TBA's is a joke at this stage.


I haven't missed many HBO/Showtime cards in the last 20 odd years but i won't be watching that. Card next week with Rios looks tasty though.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Hes miming aswell.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I really don't know whether to laugh or to cry.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

... A fourth song now?


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd rather watch this guy sing than Roy box and this guy is utterly honking.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

"sing it"
*crowd silent*
:rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what are we sipping on tonight? im on coronas and have a few desperados, tequila/beer..nice ice cold.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't you worry chiiiiiiiiilddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Guy is taking pics of Roy with an iPad, wondering if those are being sent to Roy's mistress.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> I haven't missed many HBO/Showtime cards in the last 20 odd years but i won't be watching that. Card next week with Rios looks tasty though.


Me to i don't think i be staying up for it. I fancy Chaves to beat Rios. Bang up for it.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Watching this backstage footage makes me want Roy to get flattened again. Fry's training and taking this seriously whilst Roy's getting pictures of him taken on a tablet. :rofl

Russia is a fucking bizarre place, man.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith-Welborn is a HORRIBLE fight, complete mismatch.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Encore!


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

And he's done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

''And tonight wears the white shorts *pauses*''


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

It didn't really look THAT empty just then.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Last time i watched Roy Jones fight was against that Aussie, and when the Aussie won the commentator started shouting "TO BE A LEGEND, YOU HAVE TO BEAT A LEGEND" or some shit like that, i couldn't stop laughing i thought our commentators were bad.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Me to i don't think i be staying up for it. I fancy Chaves to beat Rios. Bang up for it.


Is it at WW?, if so then yeah i fear for Rios as Chaves is a legit WW with real power. I do like Rios and has a member of team maidana i hope he wins.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

where are you watching the roy jones?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I remember Jones winning a robbery against some unbeaten Polish kid, that seems like ages ago.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Is it at WW?, if so then yeah i fear for Rios as Chaves is a legit WW with real power. I do like Rios and has a member of team maidana i hope he wins.


Yeah bro a WW fight.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> what are we sipping on tonight? im on coronas and have a few desperados, tequila/beer..nice ice cold.


Halfway through a bottle of rum, been drinking & watching boxing all day :cheers


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Last time i watched Roy Jones fight was against that Aussie, and when the Aussie won the commentator started shouting "TO BE A LEGEND, YOU HAVE TO BEAT A LEGEND" or some shit like that, i couldn't stop laughing i thought our commentators were bad.


I was in stitches, after that fight they were talking about getting Holyfield over to fight Green, eventually settled on Antonio Tarver and their legend got sparked...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Yeah bro a WW fight.


Fuck, they haven't half given Rios a tough comeback fight ha. Someone is getting knocked out. That fight will be brutal and I'm guessing Boxnation have it.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Liam Smith is average as fuck


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Reckon he picked that music?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Halfway through a bottle of rum, been drinking & watching boxing all day :cheers


Salud!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, Smith looks like shit.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Y'all must have forgot


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Pork N Chili said:


> Y'all must have forgot







Never.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks pretty full there doesn't it?

More than I expected.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Liam Smith is actually the shittest fighter in the Smith family, 3 of the 4 Smith brothers are domestic level fighters and no more.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Wow, Smith looks like shit.


So frustrating to see the typical British boxing style which can be beaten by using that uppercut through his weak guard constantly and work the body if he's gonna fight fire with fire on the inside. Welborn is just wasting his time and effort just throwing wildly and trying to counter punch.

I really don't think any of the Smith's are that impressive.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Epic nut shot


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Good fight


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

What happened to Alton Merkeson?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

What happened with the Jones and Flanaghan fights btw. Went round the offy.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Last time i watched Roy Jones fight was against that Aussie, and when the Aussie won the commentator started shouting "TO BE A LEGEND, YOU HAVE TO BEAT A LEGEND" or some shit like that, i couldn't stop laughing i thought our commentators were bad.


Yup. As bad as certain networks & their commentators are, the Aussie commentators take the prize, no question!

To be fair to RJJ, he did look surprisingly decent in his last fight. He obviously should retire though.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank god, now I can watch Roy put on an ATG performance!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

knock the wind out of him/.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jones putting on a defensive master class


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

It's still rock and roll to me!


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Roy's dominating this cat so easy that I have it 30-0 for him and no, that ain't no typo.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pork N Chili said:


> Roy's dominating this cat so easy that I have it 30-0 for him and no, that ain't no typo.


Roy could keep fighting bums into his 50s and look like a star. During his run before Calzaghe even though he'd lost half his ability he had enough to be a world champion.

He's a strange kind of shot fighter. Toney couldn't do that.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sad to see Roy reduced to this, i haven't heard about any financial problems? He has the gig with HBO as well, surely he will hang them up very soon. I'll never forget that in his prime RJJ was virtually unbeatable i don't think any fighter in history beats a prime RJJ.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Roy da best


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

It don't look as empty as people are making out ??


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nostrils alert!!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

There's certainly more than 3k in there


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

AHAHAHAHA I love Eubank Sr. and his fashion choices. It's like he's stuck in imperial times.

Oh and Fry's corner stopped it in the corner!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Kim jong Eubank!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Roy's going to do a concert!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

go on eubank!!


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm sensing a British stoppage about to come soon.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Fuck me, talk about a killer instinct!!! lmao


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Even in a first round stoppage he doesnt look like he's got any power.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Shieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet that was brutal lol


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Good finish 

Time too step up


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck I love Eubank Jr. man, I think he's actually underrated. He's a savage.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Boom, Eubank doing the look his old man did vs Dos Santos, I know the guy was a journeyman but the quality of those shots was quality from JR the most impressed ive been with him. Who knows maybe those sparring stories are true after all!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

the opponents record was very flattering


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Yawn, Eubank beating another pregnant Latvian.


----------



## Jimmyhammer (Nov 16, 2013)

That was a bit uncomfortable, ref let it go to long.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Throw Eubank in at the deep end now


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

I can't wait to see Eubank jr school BJS. Billy joe doesn't stop talking about Eubank at every opportunity, but once he gets schooled he will retract his words and keep quiet.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Even if eubank isn't the real deal, it's going to be fun when he steps as he completely and utterly believes in his ability and will give it his all.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Average Joe Saunders :lol: fucking owned.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Shut up Chris.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Billy Joe average :lol: Eubank Jr good be a really good fight i hope he is, him and his dad are quality entertainment.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

better than floyd jnr :yep


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Eubank Sr talking bollocks as usual.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA I love hearing Chris Eubank talk!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This fucking interviewer is a sheep, man.

"B-BUT LIAM SMITH ;-;"


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Chris Eubank Jr is a gamechanger.......


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

chris snr stealing the show..


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Average Joe Saunders :lol: fucking owned.


That was brilliant!


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA Chris is just unintentionally hilarious


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

"....humble...." 
:lol:


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

12downfor10 said:


> "....humble...."
> :lol:


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I fucking love Eubank SR got to love the optimism better than Floyd Jr!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

They focus way too much on Eubank even still. What a shit interviewer.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

That was just one fighter doing what he wanted knowing full well there wasn't going to be anything coming back. Eubank doesn't seem to be getting progressed that well, in fact I remember his fights being a lot more competitive at the start of his career.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

he is fighting often cos he is fighting cans


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Eubank Sr loves the camera's, fucks sake.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHA "Billy Joe Thawnduhs haz asked for the thundah."


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Wanker


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I acutally can't wait for Eubank vs BJS hope to god it happens.


----------



## Bluenoseshf (Jul 27, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Roy's going to do a concert!


Roy Jones Jr rapping in russia was the best thing in boxing tonight.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Quality.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I have just realized people wern`t taking the piss with RJJ fighting Courtney Fry in Latvia,glad he won it would be a damm a shame if he lost to someone like that no offence to Courtney Fry.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Average Joe "Listen" Saunders


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Better crowd than I was expecting for the show based on those last camera shots.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

dkos said:


> Better crowd than I was expecting for the show based on those last camera shots.


People say the camera adds ten pounds, but I think it's added a thousand people in this case.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Not sure where this great crowd has come from, just good camera work from BoxNation. These were only 45mins ago.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

dkos said:


> Better crowd than I was expecting for the show based on those last camera shots.


Probably trust Warren's "refund" as much as the ex warren now matchroom fighters trust him paying them. Manchester don't get enough big nights either, if you count this as big.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

peter barlow must be "pissed" about the cancellation..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

You can see it's nowhere near as empty as in those pictures


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't believe this is the main event unless you count Looper I think? Depressing night.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Eubank jr < Floyd Mayweather jr


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I only just got home, missed most of the card. Is this Saunders fight coming up now the main event? The arena looks so empty, like I guess most of us expected.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

what the fuck is this music?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

SimplyTuck said:


> Eubank jr < Floyd Mayweather jr


Well obviously comparing them now is unfair but even if you look at his early career, Floyd wasn't really credited. That he had no power, fought amateur, had his chin up in the air, threw wildly, etc.

Think Eubank Jr. deserves the hype. But we're not gonna find out about him until he's either hurt or fights BJS. That's the step up, anything less would probably be seen as a bum and the likes of Froch/Groves is too extreme.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm streaming this but is the sound quality that bad you can't make out the ring entrance song?. If so BN really need to sort that out..

:lol: Know it sounds cheeky me moaning.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hope this is good,the fights have been alright tonight fairly decent but mainly have been one sided.Welborn did better then I expected through and Williams and Flanagan looked decent.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Billy the Fish.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> Billy the Fish.


Used to love that comic.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Used to love that comic.


snap! i had a few and use to watch the show on sunday nights.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I can smell an upset here.

Btw, i'm reading on twitter that things aren't going too well for Stieglitz over in Germany.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Such a shame about the main event being cancelled because otherwise this has been a more than decent card so far


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I can smell an upset here.
> 
> Btw, i'm reading on twitter that things aren't going too well for Stieglitz over in Germany.


only in 3rd round


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice competitive round. Blandamura not finding his range but awkward with his movements and lack of rhythm.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> I can smell an upset here.
> 
> Btw, i'm reading on twitter that things aren't going too well for Stieglitz over in Germany.


Just watched a round, Stieglitz looks shot to shit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

This from right now. 3.5k there max according to my mate who sent it.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

komitsky looks huge for super-middle


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

http://cdn.livetv.sx/webplayer2.php?t=letontv&c=fdhdfh36&lang=de

Stieglitz here..


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Part of me hopes BJS loses actually.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^ thanks bolton.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Saunders panicking a bit because of the cut and is putting his foot on the gas already. Risky.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Blandamura is having a go now, probably encouraged by that cut. This is going to be a very intriguing fight for Saunders.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

That was a round for the italian


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> only in 3rd round


Yeah i know mate. The first line was about the BJS fight... but it was pretty much just a gut feeling.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Yeah i know mate. The first line was about the BJS fight... but it was pretty much just a gut feeling.


when i posted komitsy/stieglitz was only in 3rd. that fight has turned into a hug off


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This Blandamura is a very decent fighter. Reminds me of Pacquiao of the early noughties when he charges forward to 2's and 3's. Really fiery and raw..

Then he uses a jab and moves well and then throws a looping right hand. Not easy to predict and read him early..


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Eubank jr would KO BJS, I'm pretty confident of that.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Good fight this.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

3-1 BJS

Good round for Saunders after losing the third.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Really good round for BJS. His jab is excellent at times.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

39-37 Billy Joe.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

"The would-be champion Billy-Joe Saunders."

The BoxNation commentators following Sky's lead then and outright showing their bias towards a certain fighter.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

3-1 Saunders interesting fight, wonder if BJS stamina will last the 12 because i don't see him getting the Italian out of there.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Eubank jr would KO BJS, I'm pretty confident of that.


I agree. Eubank would throttle this Italian dude.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

the ring girl looks about 15 yrs old..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BJS is gonna gas again.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Eubank jr would KO BJS, I'm pretty confident of that.


Im starting to swing this way too...


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Barry Jones has NOT got it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Masters said:


> I agree. Eubank would throttle this Italian dude.


Based on beating pregnant Latvians? Cool...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Eubank has shown nothing to tell me he could beat BJS, let alone stop him


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Based on beating pregnant Latvians? Cool...


I know talent when i see it. bUMS OR NO BUMS


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Billy Joe looks knackered already :lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Saunders main weakness is he just can't punch. If he had a good shot he'd have had this guy in trouble a couple of times.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Saunders is a strange mix. In spots, he puts together lovely combinations, snaps out the jab, and works really intelligently. The rest of the time he lays back and fights somewhat passively.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

4 -2 Saunders


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Always said, I don't think BJS has the power to cause any world champion problems


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Billy Joe needs to pivot off his punches. Stays down the line and holds feet to much for me at moment and allowing Blandamura to get close and work.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> I acutally can't wait for Eubank vs BJS hope to god it happens.


ESP with BJS threat to quit boxing if he loses


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Saunders is a strange mix. In spots, he puts together lovely combinations, snaps out the jab, and works really intelligently. The rest of the time he lays back and fights somewhat passively.


Lack of dedication combined with crashing weight.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Billy won't be able for the thunder and lighting


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

PaulieMc said:


> Saunders main weakness is he just can't punch. If he had a good shot he'd have had this guy in trouble a couple of times.


He has power early in a fight. He should be a light middle really.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

4-3 to the foreigner.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

4-3 and Saunders for me is tiring already.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Lack of dedication combined with crashing weight.


That explains some of his traits, but he's always been a bit variable - even as an amateur.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> Shut up Chris.


Which one???


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Saunders gassed already :lol: 67-66 bjs


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

I just fail to be impressed with BJS, not with this fight but all of them. He's so dull and lacking. If he ever managed to gain a world title they'd all be circling him like sharks.

Eubank fight never happens.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> That explains some of his traits, but he's always been a bit variable - even as an amateur.


I have bet on BJS to get stopped in every pro fight so far. Lost £190 but eventually I am gonna look lile a genius lol!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

No power, eh? :yep


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The fuck happened there?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what the fuck, lmaao..wow. and the ref is counting? brit stoppages took a day off?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Darn


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Bang, needed that as well. Nice finish.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

That's a weird stoppage... the guy was completely fucked and the ref was still counting...

Anyway - great finish from BJS.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Two fingers to no power in BJS there.

He was out. Ridiculous count.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fair play to Saunders he was loosing that fight and was looking like he was on the way to defeat tiring as well.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

He headbutted the ref :lol:

Strange knockout that like they want to watch out for him.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BJS with a reply to chris Jnr.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe an off night for BJS and he pulled it out. Sign of a good fighter.

Warren said he will be mandatory now.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bloody hell, that shot put Blandamura away with the fairies and rainbows there. Completely knocked silly.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: That remind me of a move Rigo uses. Rigo does it 10 times better but it's sweet when it works. Ref was awful there..

Blandamura is a good solid European fighter. Good win..


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

See heres the difference in level that BJS fights compared to Eubank Jr


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

The ref was ready to count and bjs barged past and threw a few more shots

DQ


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Average performance by Saunders, he was knackered by the 6th round. If he doesn't get a s and c coach he won't go further then European level, Ryder beats him in a rematch IMO.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Saunders is just average like Eubank Jr. said.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahahahah , on some WWE shit!! 
call out..


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Very respectful, lovely to see.

Bring on Eubank/BJS. The time is now. Why piss around? Jr. can handle himself.

Another shit job by Burdis. Failed to beat the count, no mate it was stopped.

That promo :lol:


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh god, WWE stuff right here!


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Lol why is the champ calling people out?????


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

I would have BJS ranked here now. Any disagreements?

*Middleweight (160lbs)
World Championship: Miguel Cotto (WBC)*
1. Gennady Golovkin (WBA)
2. Sergio Martinez
3. Daniel Geale
4. Sam Soliman (IBF)
5. Peter Quillin (WBO)
6. Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam
7. Marco Antonio Rubio
8. Felix Sturm
9. Martin Murray
10. Matthew Macklin
11. Sergio Mora
12. David Lemieux
13. Danny Jacobs
14. Billy Joe Saunders
15. Matt Korobov


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ah that was awesome. THAT is proper trash talking, none of the pantomime bullshit from Clev and Bellew.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> Lol why is the champ calling people out?????


Frank McMahon told him to do that.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

#WankJr


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

First of all I'd like to Frank Thank :lol:


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

Rob said:


> I would have BJS ranked here now. Any disagreements?
> 
> *Middleweight (160lbs)
> World Championship: Miguel Cotto (WBC)*
> ...


Macklin and Sturm far too high.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Alex Steadman is a cunt, fuck off back to Horse racing.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Why did they rule that a TKO for Stieglitz? Should have went to the cards and Khomitsky should have won.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Eubank Jr has no business fighting for British and European titles, beating journeymen means nothing.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I was told today by a pal of mine that BJS when not in camp is huge. Arse hanging out of trackies..

I think a world title shot is a little to early for BJS. He needs a fight with a experienced ex world class fighter.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Steiglitz won TKO10 too. Missed the finish..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What went down after guys?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> First of all I'd like to Frank Thank :lol:


lol, should be the title of a tv drama based on frank.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> First of all I'd like to Frank Thank :lol:


LOLZ, he is right about the absolute shit opponents that Eubank has faced so far.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Steiglitz won TKO10 too. Missed the finish..


It was sketchy officiating.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BJS still beats Wank Jr easily for me. Could do with 1 or 2 more before a world title but he's still levels above his rival.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Why did they rule that a TKO for Stieglitz? Should have went to the cards and Khomitsky should have won.


What happened?


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

#WankJnr

ps - the referee was a joke at handling that stoppage.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Twats in the crowd?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Martin said:


> Macklin and Sturm far too high.


Yeh I tend to agree with that. Lets see what others say.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

eubank is with mick right or did he change?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nah don't think Warren wants it going by that.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> eubank is with mick right or did he change?


promoted by his dad now


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Liam Walsh up now. This is his last fight on his Warren contract. Sykes v Walsh for the British October 4th in Leeds.


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

Rob said:


> Yeh I tend to agree with that. Lets see what others say.


I don't think Matthew Macklin has ever beaten someone as good as John Ryder


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> promoted by his dad now


haha!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

AndyPaterson said:


> #WankJnr
> 
> ps - the referee was a joke at handling that stoppage.


Stieglitz got knocked down the round before which wasn't called. corrupt ref.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

That Italian nearly fell into the ref's arms after that right hook. Completely punch drunk he was.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> What happened?


Stopped the fight because of a gash on the top of Khomitsky's head which was not from a punch at all and ruled it a TKO for Stieglitz. Khomitsky should have been credited with a knockdown at the end of the 9th too and Stieglitz should have been DQ'd or at the very least had some points taken away for holding so much. I had Khomitsky 2 points up.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

quillin fight wont happen for ages


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Martin said:


> I don't think Matthew Macklin has ever beaten someone as good as John Ryder


True but he has also been competative at top level and beaten guys at a simular level in a much more convincing fashion.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Stieglitz got knocked down the round before which wasn't called. corrupt ref.


I hope we never see Abraham/Stieglitz 4


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Does anyone know Walsh v hooper result cheers


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> I hope we never see Abraham/Stieglitz 4


Same,last one was a hug fest. Last few fights Stieglitz looks like a shot fighter to me.


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

Rob said:


> Liam Walsh up now. This is his last fight on his Warren contract. Sykes v Walsh for the British October 4th in Leeds.


doesn't look like they are giving him the air time.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Stopped the fight because of a gash on the top of Khomitsky's head which was not from a punch at all and ruled it a TKO for Stieglitz. Khomitsky should have been credited with a knockdown at the end of the 9th too and Stieglitz should have been DQ'd or at the very least had some points taken away for holding so much. I had Khomitsky 2 points up.


Someone saying it was stopped due to a glove malfunction! That cut on the top of his head was fine ffs. What a joke. Was khomitsky ahead on points? I was half watching it..


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

shenmue said:


> Stieglitz got knocked down the round before which wasn't called. corrupt ref.


I'm talking about the Blandamura stoppage mate.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Cracking shot
Now get a strength and conditioning coach before it's too late


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

DrMo said:


> At Cleverly-Kovalev this old guy who came from the same village told me he'd be a world champion
> 
> I wasn't that impressed back then but he's a different fighter now


There's no reason at all he won't become world champion some day


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Bollocks went out for a bike ride and forgot to record it, how'd the Flanagan V Gethin fight go?


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> It don't look as empty as people are making out ??


It was poor crowd mate!


----------



## Arnie (Nov 27, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Williams is destroying Heffron here, Arnie may aswell throw the towel in, no defence.


?? Iv not trained Ronnie for his last 4 fights,

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

That Williams looked good though


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

AndyPaterson said:


> I'm talking about the Blandamura stoppage mate.


My bad, quoted the wrong post. Bad reffing in both fights ha.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

What happened to the Walsh fight?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

King Horse said:


> What happened to the Walsh fight?


Well seeing as it was Walsh last fight with Warren its no surprise its not been shown


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

walsh won via body shot


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Same,last one was a hug fest. Last few fights Stieglitz looks like a shot fighter to me.


Looking at the rankings it appears that they're trying to get Chavez Jr a belt anyway. Looks like he's mandatory for both Bika and Abraham. If the Froch fight doesn't materialise then I can't see either of those guys turning down that sort of money.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Arnie said:


> ?? Iv not trained Ronnie for his last 4 fights,
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Dunno why but this had made me crack up :lol:.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow rocky just rocked barrera


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Well seeing as it was Walsh last fight with Warren its no surprise its not been shown


What about the paying customers who have already been messed around a heck of a lot with this show already?

Shameful behaviour from Warren!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

King Horse said:


> What happened to the Walsh fight?


4th round stoppage, looked a level above apparently.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

King Horse said:


> What about the paying customers who have already been messed around a heck of a lot with this show already?
> 
> Shameful behaviour from Warren!


"The Warren Spite"


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Looking at the rankings it appears that they're trying to get Chavez Jr a belt anyway. Looks like he's mandatory for both Bika and Abraham. If the Froch fight doesn't materialise then I can't see either of those guys turning down that sort of money.


Arum doesn't really want the Froch fight next, he wants Bika/Dirrel winner and then Froch in a unification i think.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Arnie said:


> ?? Iv not trained Ronnie for his last 4 fights,
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


:lol: I had no idea..


----------



## Arnie (Nov 27, 2013)

? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Arum doesn't really want the Froch fight next, he wants Bika/Dirrel winner and then Froch in a unification i think.


Makes sense from Arum's POV I guess. Feel bad for Froch though


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

shenmue said:


> Arum doesn't really want the Froch fight next, he wants Bika/Dirrel winner and then Froch in a unification i think.


No. Belts and Unifications don't matter at that level. They will wait for Froch.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> No. Belts and Unifications don't matter at that level. They will wait for Froch.


Could be right, i just know Chavez has talked about wanting to fight for the WBC title but i guess he could sit the year out. We shall see.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone know the expected ring walk time for GGG?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Rambo said:


> Anyone know the expected ring walk time for GGG?


HBO card starts at 2:30pm UK.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

damn i gotta wait 14 hrs..no thanks.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Rob said:


> HBO card starts at 2:30pm UK.


Cheers


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Could be right, i just know Chavez has talked about wanting to fight for the WBC title but i guess he could sit the year out. We shall see.


Chavez definitely won't mind sitting the year out :rasta


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Chavez definitely won't mind sitting the year out :rasta


:yep no doubt, he loves the lazy life.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

How many fights are HBO showing? Is it just Jennings/Perez and Golovkin/Geale?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> How many fights are HBO showing? Is it just Jennings/Perez and Golovkin/Geale?


Probably, but Sky will surely get Afolabi as well seeming as though it starts an hour earlier than stateside


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> It don't look as empty as people are making out ??


It wasn't pal, and this was after refunds.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahahaha @ this dude!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

this guy is the worst announcer ..lol


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

smoger could teach brit refs a thing or two


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ola!!!!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

That was a horrible mismatch. Ola didn't show any compassion though; he had bad intentions :yep


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

that announcer is horrible sounds like he never watched a boxing match before


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Ola looked sharp. Those uppercut's. :ibutt


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

#OlaJustIcedAMan


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

this dustin kid looks like bambam rios.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Especially seeing as ggg is half-korean, this song makes me laugh.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Have to say, I quite like tony bellew as a pundit


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bellew is suited for this role, very good.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Have to say, I quite like tony bellew as a pundit


He's good yeah.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

Tony looking in fine fettle, must be the beard that makes him look chubby. Clean shaven - lean and mean


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice to be in the main bit of MSG.

Come on Jennings.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wow proper sportsmanship going on.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

adam booth is fucking creepy, dark lord stares.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuck you sky!!!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

What the fuck is Sky doing?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice head movement from Mike


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Sky are crap.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

1-0 Perez


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Geale is going to get turned into a chapatti tonight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

long time no see lazaratti!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ooh, get Adam Booth with the Spanish? Bet he'll bust out some Turkish in a bit!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Coming to life now


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> long time no see lazaratti!


My brudda! Yeah man, it's been a while. Been busy with Ramadan. How've you been?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> My brudda! Yeah man, it's been a while. Been busy with Ramadan. How've you been?


Im all good man, nice to see you back on here!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Would love to see Pérez lose weight, could really be something then


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

The commentators are loving Perez. Pathetic stuff.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

For all the shit Sky are giving Jennings, Perez is just as bad.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Who has Mike Perez beaten?


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

"Perez has dominated."

Fuck off.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

did glen mccory work with perez?


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Would love to see Pérez lose weight, could really be something then


another cuban gets fat and lazy in the pro ranks. :lol:


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Perez signing for matchroom? only way to explain this level of bum licking.

Decent fight so far


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Jennings is just a blown up Lamont Peterson


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jennings will go onto win this imo. His punches are having an effect on Perez imo especially the body punches which Jennings has used well in the past. I think Jennings is better inside the pocket with the quicker hands. Perez is becoming lazy and ineffective for periods and can see him losing a point..


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Anyone know if Macklin has trained with Perez? Trying to explain the bias usually i really like Macklin as a pundit. Anyway i have it Even after 8 rounds


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

perez is blowing out of his arse now.

jennings timing him.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

hitman_hatton1 said:


> another cuban gets fat and lazy in the pro ranks. :lol:


It's the Irish diet, fry up every day for breakfast!


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

77-76 Jennings


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

"Perez is fading". You could see that 2 rounds ago.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Jennings is coming on strong now and Perez looks knackered. 5/1 for a stoppage is a price worth taking.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jennings struggled to get his range and was stuck down the line of Perez in left hand because his right foot is to far round so he's to square. When he's inside he's quicker, varies it and sustains it which Perez can't. Perez blags it. Chooses his moments and then blags it for rest of round. He knows he ain't got engine to go full out...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Fancy Jennings may put Perez down late with one of those uppercuts. One of his best punches that. Used it well in a fight on NBC.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

97-94 Jennings


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Booth knows this is a lost cause.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

ref letting the holding go.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Halling and Macklin are an awful team.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jennings just has to sit on Perez chest and work the sides and when Perez stands tall and rests push off to slide and dip and bring uppercut through then stick on him.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

107-103 Jennings


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

That's that then.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

jennings won regarding the point deduction.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

What did people see in Pérez after Abdusalamov?


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

booth can't moan about the point.

blatant from mikey boy.:yep


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

lazy cork git


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

117-111 Jennings


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

The point has cost Perez a draw on my card. Neither of these two impressed me. Certainly no threat to Klitschko that's for sure.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> What did people see in Pérez after Abdusalamov?


He's a Cuban.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> The point has cost Perez a draw on my card. Neither of these two impressed me. Certainly no threat to Klitschko that's for sure.


Stiverne beats these two


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think Booth helped him when he told him after 3 rounds ''you're 3 up. Don't let him touch you now. That will then play on his mind''. To me we've known for years Perez can coast and be lazy. He didn't need a invitation and from then on i just sensed Jennings starting to get closer and closer. Jennings accepted he couldn't fight at range the left hand was landing and he was ineffective and when he was close he was effective and once he stuck with it and Perez visibly tired that was it for me.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Eoghan said:


> Stiverne beats these two


Ye couldn't argue with that, Wilder would as well IMO i know he hasn't fought anyone yet, but Perez gets caught so often Wilder's power takes him out.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ adam!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Phew, that was close!


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

deduction cost him then.

he was stupid there perez.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Jennings face. Can't help but like the guy.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jennings deserved the win, Perez is such a lazy bastard.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

You can't argue with a point deduction when a headbutt is that blatant. The following punch after the referee called break was unnecessary too, so nobody can complain about the deduction I don't think.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Booth knows his man wasted it so he's using that as the reason for the loss. It was a point deduction he was getting warned throughout for use of shoulder and pushing. I saw it coming earlier on in the fight and was shocked it come so late. He used the head then punched on the break and knew what he was doing. Stupidity from Perez..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wait there, ggg getting handwrapped and geale is in the ring?

edit

bullshit.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Is it just me or is his English improving?


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope this is worth staying up for. I've been making some terrible shouts recently.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Perez got robbed. The ref was waiting to deduct a point that whole fight.

Stiverne will fry on a guy like Jennings.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Marked contrast in the two overcoats there!


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Gwarn Geale


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

What song did GGG come out to, does anybody know? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Geale's got no rhtyhm so he can be awkward to pin down because he bobs up and down and makes small steps and then steps off and moves laterally and then stops and shows you a shoulder roll and then throws a flurry and moves off and then jabs from a fundamental stance and bangs to body. 

I expect him to do as Jamie Moore said and box off the backfoot at times and then flurry and stick inside and spoil. Mess Golovkin about a bit and try push Golovkin back. 

Golovkin will be his usual self stalking and looking to get close enough to land his power punches. I expect Geale to be awkward early on but i think he will get floored around 4th and get stopped by 7.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

1-0 GGG


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Geale can't be chilling on the ropes like that.

Bit weird that round that, pretty amateurish for a big card.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

10-9 Geale


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Boom!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dude Golovkin's just gonna beat the shit out of this dude, man. People can big it up all they want, it was and is an obvious mismatch. Geale's got fuck all for him. No power, not a superior boxer, he's just gonna get mauled and stopped in potentially 6.

Having a bash though, fair play. Don't think he's got a chance though. Maybe I'm underestimating him.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

19-18 Golovkin


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Golovkin isn't even at full pelt. Scary..

Geale becoming more and more negative and this will only lead to constant pressure and his demise. His awkwardness thrown out of the window early..


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

too easy.

gotta be a big fight next for this guy.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Stopped, knew it.

He just couldn't win that fight. It was never even a contest, find it hilarious people actually thought it was gonna be.

He had *no* chance. Golovkin's better than this. And that's not me saying "Golovkin's fighting bums", he's just a different calibre. He's ready for the elite, he's already at that level. It's time to conquer the division, then he can move up.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl "The best opponent he's faced BY FAR...no offence Matt..."

:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl He gets smashed in face and lands a bomb. Geale did all he could he brought chopsticks to a gunfight. Never going to win this..


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Gutted for geale. He's a class act and a tough cunt but good call he was fucked when he stood up.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

GGG gives the bogeyman nightmares


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

GGG absolutely ruins every other MW in the world, I think he'd beat every SMW bar Ward as well, the man is just an animal.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not to be that guy but Mayweather should thank his fucking lucky stars Golovkin is not at 147 or 154.

Cotto would be mullered by him, Alvarez would potentially be the best fight unless he moves up a division. He's an iceman.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Stopped, knew it.
> 
> He just couldn't win that fight. It was never even a contest, find it hilarious people actually thought it was gonna be.
> 
> He had *no* chance. Golovkin's better than this. And that's not me saying "Golovkin's fighting bums", he's just a different calibre. He's ready for the elite, he's already at that level. It's time to conquer the division, then he can move up.


IMO that's the first proven, current world level fighter GGG has beaten, that sends a statement. I thought Geale would lose but wouldnt have been surprised if he'd caused an upset he's a very tidy fighter, impressive stuff by Gennady.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I love Golovkin. Such a unassuming gentleman outside of the ring but a fearsome, ruthless beast inside it. His power is immense and whilst he's not a Julian Jackson-esque KO artist, he's just brutal. A vicious puncher.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Jesus, he hit him quite cleanly there! Before being ruined himself that is


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bendy said:


> IMO that's the first proven, current world level fighter GGG has beaten, that sends a statement. I thought Geale would lose but wouldnt have been surprised if he'd caused an upset he's a very tidy fighter, impressive stuff by Gennady.


It's not even that I'm saying Geale is shit or not world class btw. He's a great top level fighter, but I just knew Golovkin would make this look easy. He's just a different level and Geale didn't possess the attributes to even survive let alone give him fits or problems. What's scary about Golovkin is he can be hit, he welcomes it and he doesn't react. He doesn't smile, he doesn't look rocked or hurt, he doesn't do any showmanship, he almost punched Geale's fucking face off whilst taking a good punch himself and barely even reacted. He's there to maim. This isn't hype. This isn't a protected highly publicised fighter. This is war in human form.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Such a lovely bloke. Yet such a violent, destructive man.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Golovkin is such a likeable person. Always comes across really well. He's a good boy.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> It's not even that I'm saying Geale is shit or not world class btw. He's a great top level fighter, but I just knew Golovkin would make this look easy. He's just a different level and Geale didn't possess the attributes to even survive let alone give him fits or problems. What's scary about Golovkin is he can be hit, he welcomes it and he doesn't react. He doesn't smile, he doesn't look rocked or hurt, he doesn't do any showmanship, he almost punched Geale's fucking face off whilst taking a good punch himself and barely even reacted. He's there to maim. This isn't hype. This isn't a protected highly publicised fighter. This is war in human form.


For every banger there is a tough boxer waiting to expose him. Well GGG just knocked a tough boxer out with a punch whilst taking a punch, as Kellerman said "what we just saw was not ordinary, that was extraordinary".

Think I'm gonna get a tattoo of GGG on my chest to scare off the demons at night he's a scary, scary man.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Golovkin is great. He helps us be goodboys by getting us to sleep before 5am. Thanks Gennady. 

Night lads.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Golovkin is great. He helps us be goodboys by getting us to sleep before 5am. Thanks Gennady.
> 
> Night lads.


He's got love for the hardcore fans, giving us back our sundays.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bendy said:


> For every banger there is a tough boxer waiting to expose him.


Agreed, but Geale wasn't it. He's not hard to hit either. Just can't keep him off him or work outside/inside comfortably. You've got to slow him down, Geale just slows himself down by bouncing around with his output. He had nothing. For Golovkin what his weakness could be is Ward. I'd really love to see that fight.

Anyway yes night lads


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkin obliterates everyone up to super middleweight.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Reckon Golovkin V Froch would sell out wembley?


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

I can see the Soliman fight happening by the end of the year.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Reckon Golovkin V Froch would sell out wembley?


Casuals couldn't even spell Gennady.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

KING said:


> Casuals couldn't even spell Gennady.


10x better fight than Degale/Chavez v Froch.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Nobody knows who Gennady is in the UK; more people know Andre Ward.
No fight will ever be at Wembley again as Groves-Froch was a once in a lifetime event; the way they both built it up captured the imagination.

Maybe Joshua vs Vlad/Fury for a title possibly in 18 months but that's a long-shot.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow - Golovkin batters Canelo and Cotto. In the same night if it were allowed.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> No. Belts and Unifications don't matter at that level. They will wait for Froch.


Not to the fighters, but to the arums of this world they mean a helluver lot.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Nobody knows who Gennady is in the UK; more people know Andre Ward.
> No fight will ever be at Wembley again as Groves-Froch was a once in a lifetime event; the way they both built it up captured the imagination.
> 
> Maybe Joshua vs Vlad/Fury for a title possibly in 18 months but that's a long-shot.


Agree tho would add hayemaker to the list, love him or hate him in the right fight he could easily sell out Wembley.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Impressive work from Golovkin. He's easily the best at 160 (although he'll only get a chance to prove it in 2015, after Cotto fights Canelo).

Geale's nothing special (or he wouldn't have gone life and death with Barker), but he's clearly the best GGG has faced and he hammered him conclusively.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Geale's nothing special (or he wouldn't have gone life and death with Barker), but he's clearly the best GGG has faced and he hammered him conclusively.


Geale dominated a fighter who is the only man to stop Mosley, to become a legend you have to defeat a legend.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

The card in Manchester had 9 stoppages out of 12 fights (including all 5 televised bouts). That's impressive considering the depth of the bill.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bendy said:


> Geale dominated a fighter who is the only man to stop Mosley, to become a legend you have to defeat a legend.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bendy said:


> Geale dominated a fighter who is the only man to stop Mosley, to become a legend you have to defeat a legend.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Why didn't they show Jack Catterall last night? He won via TKO in round 2, it was a big step up for him.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Geale is a very good fighter for me, the way Golovkin hammered him so easily last night is just a testament to how good GGG is. His footwork is superb because Geale is very slippery on the backfoot but Golovkin had no trouble at all landing full-blooded shots and didn't get flustered when Geale was trying all the kidology stuff.

GGG is a seriously dangerous fighter and what makes it even better is that he's not an arsehole outside the ring. Smiles a lot and doesn't talk trash, why bother with that when you can just beat shit out of somebody.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Geale is a very good fighter for me, the way Golovkin hammered him so easily last night is just a testament to how good GGG is. His footwork is superb because Geale is very slippery on the backfoot but Golovkin had no trouble at all landing full-blooded shots and didn't get flustered when Geale was trying all the kidology stuff.
> 
> GGG is a seriously dangerous fighter and what makes it even better is that he's not an arsehole outside the ring. Smiles a lot and doesn't talk trash, why bother with that when you can just beat shit out of somebody.


This. Max Kellerman came out with a great quote on that build up episode before the fight. Went something like nothings more charismatic in boxing than beating people up. The best charisma you can have in boxing.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

mike perez..........seriously you fat lazy fuck so pissed off watching that so much wasted talent there makes me sick I hope to god he starts to train like a professional boxer should


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> How many in the arena mate?


Struggling to estimate 6k maybe I think? Just guesswork very hard to say with so many empty seats and arena tapped off. There was alot more people there than I thought would turn up though with so many cancellations. Although most people there I chatted to were fans of undercard fighters or on work freebies. There was a massive tear up after the Williams Heffron fight with the Welsh fans in tier 2. I was chatting to some of them in the pub, top fellas but it didnt surprise me they kicked off lol.

Made the best of it but I was gutted that Fury Ustinov was called off 4 hours before the card and then Chambers off aswell. Got smashed then because I did not give a toss about alot of the undercard. For what I paid and what I got in return was a fucking disgrace but thats life I suppose, also very annoying when so many people are on free tickets you feel proper mugged off.

Was impressed by Billy Joe and the young prospect Geraghty who was on late looked promising.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> mike perez..........seriously you fat lazy fuck so pissed off watching that so much wasted talent there makes me sick I hope to god he starts to train like a professional boxer should


He likes his pints of guinness supposedly. Hes reached his ceiling now doesnt have the power, fitness or to the desire to change IMO to be a World Champion. He only got paid 60k aswell while Geale got 600k last night. And thats not including tax. K2 promotions are piss poor outfit and they handled the Abdusalmov tragedy badly by all accounts.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Peter I reckon 4.5k there at anyone point. Loads of fans left after there fighter fought. It was easy to get served at bar the other night. Where did you seat?


----------

